# Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher



## hihacker (15. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zur Zeit einen Rechner mit 2GB RAM und und Windows Vista 32-bit. Jetzt bin ich günstig an eine 64-Bit Vista Version gekommen und wollte nun fragen wie viel Arbeitsspeicher ich mir zusätzlich zulegen soll.
Derzeit verwende ich diesen Arbeitsspeicher, nun ist die Frage ob ich mir nochmal den kaufen soll oder für 30 Euro mehr die 4 GB Version.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. September 2010)

Hallo!



hihacker hat gesagt.:


> Derzeit verwende ich diesen Arbeitsspeicher, nun ist die Frage ob ich mir nochmal den kaufen soll oder für 30 Euro mehr die 4 GB Version.


Du hast jetzt also 2x 1GB und weisst nicht ob Du auf 4x 1GB oder 2x 1GB plus 2x 2GB aufrüsten sollst?!
Arbeitsspeicher kann man eigentlich nie genug haben..... und wenn man zu wenig hat, wird das System schnell mal ausgebremst (ständiges auslagern). 
Und wenn Dein Board nur 4 Steckplätze hat, müsstest Du bei einer weiteren Aufrüstung alten RAM rausschmeissen.

Ich weiss zwar nicht was Du so mit dem PC machst, aber ich stosse mit meinen 3GB immer wieder an die grenzen (mehr passt bloss leider nicht rein --> Notebook).
Für meinen Geschmack wäre es also sinnvoller lieber auf 6GB zu gehen.
4GB bringen im Vergleich zu 2GB zwar auch schon etwas, aber wie gesagt stosse ich persönlich ja schon bei 3GB an die Grenzen..... und da würden 4GB auch nicht viel dran ändern.

Und seien wir mal ehrlich, sich über 30 EUR mehr Gedanken zu machen, macht nicht wirklich Sinn.
Wenn Du Dir über 2x 4GB Module Gedanken machen würdest, könnte ich Deine Überlegungen ja noch verstehen (die Dinger sind ja nicht grad billig ).

Corsair ist schonmal gut.
Und da sich beide Module lediglich in der Grösse unterscheiden, sollten sie auch miteinander harmonieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hihacker (16. September 2010)

Danke mal für deine Meinung. Musste gerade feststellen das ich nicht die CL5 sondern CL4 Version habe die als 2GB Kit gar nicht mehr verkauft wird und die 8GB Version kostet ganze 110 Euro. Ist der Arbeitsspeicher wieder teurer geworden ich habe nämlich damals für meine CL4 Version weniger gezahlt als jetzt das 2GB Kit mit CL5 kostet.


----------



## ronaldh (21. September 2010)

hihacker hat gesagt.:


> Ist der Arbeitsspeicher wieder teurer geworden ich habe nämlich damals für meine CL4 Version weniger gezahlt als jetzt das 2GB Kit mit CL5 kostet.


 
In der Tat. Ich wollte irgendwann im Sommer von 4GB auf 8 GB umrüsten, hatte jedoch ein paar Wochen gewartet, und da war der Speicher nahezu doppelt so teuer. Nun bin ich erstmal bei 4GB geblieben...


----------

